
Kyle Simpson: I Don't Hate Arrow Functions - fagnerbrack
https://davidwalsh.name/i-dont-hate-arrow-functions
======
chupa-chups
The TLDR made my curious: "Arrow functions are fine for certain usages, but
they have so many variations that they need to be carefully controlled to not
break down the readability of the code."

I tried to skim the article for the point the author wants to make. I got
"arrow functions are not like functions, they are different, the author _doesn
't_ hate them by themselves".

Still curious due to the TLDR, i wanted to spot some examples. At the very
end, there are some, but apparently those are related to a new plugin? Wait,
what?

Still not giving up, I find a section somewhere in the middle: "But I'm not
here to rehash the entire debate over => arrow functions. I've written
extensively about my opinions on them, including these sections in my books:
..."

Found this quite frustrating. In order to be fair when writing this comment i
forced myself to really read most of the paragraphs, and my first impression
seems to hold.

The two links provided in the article get to the point, though, and quite to
my liking as well.

I guess i'm missing some context here, just wanted to give some feedback.

